# WOC anti marauder builds??



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey I started a warriors of chaos army back in the allies, days and it worked out pretty good, now that allies are gone and I lack alot of the mass I liked "avoiding marauders using beatman" I need to start building them back up. Apperantly I am not the only one by looking at the board. 

So I do not play enough games right now to work hundreds off builds or even dozens in a timely manner. So I was wondering if people want to help out with some anti marauder builds.

So I think the biggest threat to a WoC army with no marauders is

1: Wood Elf
2: Dwarf / Tomb King
3: Skaven/ Vampires
4: Bretonia

The first two because of shooting and the skaven/ vamps because of hordes and brets due to mass horsey's.

1: So for the shooting army like woodelf lacking any consistant high strength range but alot of shots. I think the best strat would be hell cannon's. with 2 or 3 you can get the range pretty good and get some pretty decent damage. Try and block the hills or get in some trees with knights and then press the flanks.

I am going to try this strat out tonight and tell you how it go. 

If you have any better luck with different strats vs elves or other armies please post any anti marauder builds or strats to try. The more people we have working different strats the better.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you mean non-Marauder tactics; anti-Marauders would be tactics to use against Marauder armies.

One possibility with both ranged armies and armies that want the charge is Warhounds.

If you deploy them on the flanks they can rush forward harry the end of a static line, reducing the number of shots aimed at your advancing Warriors; in a best case scenario they can destroy both war machines and smaller units of archers.

If you are facing an aggressive army then they can run in front of your lines to block or redirect charges, helping you choose which melees happen.


----------

